# Cheesy Potatoes



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 15, 2006)

This recipe came from a lady who was my next door neighbor. She had made this recipe for my son's baby dedication and it was so yummy that I had to have the recipe. 

CHEESY POTATOES
melt 3/4 stick of butter in a 9x13 pan.

1 2# bag of hash brown potatoes
1 pint of sour cream
1/2 cup onion, chopped
8 oz shredded cheddar cheese
1 can cream of mushroom soup, undiluted

mix all and bake for 1-1/2 hrs at 325 degrees.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2006)

_Ariesgirl,_
_this looks like one my DH and two sons in law will dig _
_right into. My daughters will whine and moan cause they think they need to loose weigh, then will each sneak a bite or three..Thanks for sharing..It look good._
_kadesma _


----------



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey.. you are so very welcome!!! LOL.. that sounds like something I would do.. or say.. say I can't have it cause of all the calories but in the end.. will "try" a  bite.


----------



## licia (Jul 15, 2006)

We make the same casserole for brunch on the last day of our family reunion and everyone loves it. We have to make about a bushel since we have over 100 people, and I haven't seen anyone yet who doesn't enjoy it.


----------



## kats (Jul 15, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm. Must be amazing!
Even with all the calories!


----------



## MJ (Jul 15, 2006)

Another winner! I like to sprinkle Crushed corn flakes on top and drizzle with butter. I've seen some people use French fried onions and/or crushed bacon with this recipe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 15, 2006)

This looks like a real winner.  And I bet with the addition of a package or 2 of cooked ground turkey (or other ground meat), it would make a terrific main dish as well.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 15, 2006)

Yummers!! Thanks for sharing!!  The addition of cooked ground sausage would make this dish taste even better, which is what my mom used to do with a similar recipe that she used to make.


----------



## middie (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh man i LOVE cheesy potatoes. yummmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 17, 2006)

I had never thought about adding a meat to the dish. I have always made it as a side dish. Thanks for the suggestion. And u are all welcome for the recipe!!!


----------



## pom_mom (Aug 6, 2006)

This recipe is really great if you use a bag of potato o'brien instead of plain hash browns. It already has the onion and pepper cut up with the potatoes. Here is my recipe given to me by a good friend and everybody loves.

1 bag potatoes o'brien
8 oz. sour cream
1 stick butter or marg.
1 can cream of chicken soup
4 cups shredded cheddar cheese (i keep 1 cup out to sprinkle on top)

Mix all ingredients together, sprinkle 1 cup of cheese of top and bake for 1 hour on 375*.

These are always a hugh hit. My hubby would eat them everyday if I let him. Plus, they are sooo easy.

pom_mom


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 6, 2006)

Pom Mom, that sure sounds great and I know everyone at my house would love it.   

Paula Deen would go wild over this...


----------



## licia (Aug 6, 2006)

I have used the O'brien potatoes in the casserole and it is delicious and even less work.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 6, 2006)

Use real leftover potatoes instead of frozen (and if you use frozen hashbrowns make sure they don't have all the extra fat in them). Just use boiled or baked potatoes and shred them.  My recipe also leaves out the soup and is pretty durned good, these last 30 years.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Aug 6, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Use real leftover potatoes instead of frozen (and if you use frozen hashbrowns make sure they don't have all the extra fat in them). Just use boiled or baked potatoes and shred them. My recipe also leaves out the soup and is pretty durned good, these last 30 years.


 
Just what I was looking for -- a variation with fresh potatoes and w/o the canned soup. Thanks so much!


----------

